
Ask HN: Why companies keep sending me emails after I unsubscribed? - bsvalley
Have you also noticed how companies ignore &quot;unsubscription&quot; requests for unwanted emails? How many times have I unsubscribed from mailing lists then month sometimes even years later new emails are coming with the option to unsubscribe, again.
======
pwg
This is one reason why I give each company a unique email address. Then, if
they turn out to not properly understand the meaning of "unsubscribe" or "stop
mailing me" I can just delete their unique email address and the problem is
solved from my viewpoint.

